# quanto conta ancora l'automoderazione?



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

ma in realtà quanto conta ancora il sistema di automoderazione?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in realtà quanto conta ancora il sistema di automoderazione?


Me lo domando anch'io visto che c'è un 3d pieno di insulti e a quanto pare non sono partiti molti rossi se nessuno post è stato cancellato
Ora ci si lamenta che l'amministrazione interviene quando in passato non succedeva ma noi potremmo gestire un pochino meglio (secondo me) questo forum e non lo facciamo
Poi quando scattano le sansioni partono le discussioni.
Lo so che non sono chiara, oggi ho un gran mal di testa


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

da quando è stato tolto l'anonimato non ho 1 rosso.
come è possibile che prima ne meritassi un tot ora nulla?
e ancora c'è chi ha dei dubbi che la gente cliccasse con cognizione di causa?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in realtà quanto conta ancora il sistema di automoderazione?


Ma cosa minchia ti frega?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

I cloni rendono difficile un'interlocuzione normale, anche se autorizzati.

Diversi articoli sono condivisibili. 

Io non gradisco sempre i toni di JB, ma spesso ne condivido i contenuti (quandi ci sono) e le valutazioni. Quasi mai ne apprezzo la forma, ma quasi sempre la sostanza. Faccio notare che "c_hiunque si ponga in modo ostile o perturbativo nei confronti dell'utenza del forum_" = "_JB, ci riserviamo il diritto di bannarti, in quanto sei/fai JB_". 

Se anzichè "_perturbativo" _fosse "_perculativo_" sarebbe qualcun altro, ben preciso. Anche i caratteristi del cinema sono riconoscibili, nel bene e nel male. Escluderli è una scelta, ma che almeno sia una scelta esplicita, d'autorità, senza ricorrere ai cavilli.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> I cloni rendono difficile un'interlocuzione normale, anche se autorizzati.
> 
> Diversi articoli sono condivisibili.
> 
> ...


E' per dare una mano di colore sulla precedente definizione di "utenti non graditi" che non è politicamente corretto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa minchia ti frega?


tengo moltissimo ala mia situazione cromatica


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Questo e' il primo forum in cui ho trovato 'sta cosa...mi ha un po' meravigliato, in effetti. Non so come abbia funzionato finora ma mi pare anche un po' pericolosa...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in realtà quanto conta ancora il sistema di automoderazione?


Non conta più perchè non si danno più rossi se non per casi estremi. 

Io prima qualche rosso lo prendevo e lo davo anche ora solo verdi ricevo e, dato che non ho voglia di stare a creare polemiche inutili, invece di dare rossi scrivo chiaramente quello che penso.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> I cloni rendono difficile un'interlocuzione normale, anche se autorizzati.
> 
> Diversi articoli sono condivisibili.
> 
> ...


per me è pure una scelta sbagliata.per quanto mi riguarda
nella vita non abbiamo mica chi ci libera dai maleducati


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è pure una scelta sbagliata.per quanto mi riguarda
> nella vita non abbiamo mica chi ci libera dai maleducati


Qui sí. L'ignore o andare oltre col mouse. Io con Rabarbaro lo faccio (non per sua maleducazione, ma per limiti miei).


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non conta più perchè non si danno più rossi se non per casi estremi.
> 
> Io prima qualche rosso lo prendevo e lo davo anche ora solo verdi ricevo e, dato che non ho voglia di stare a creare polemiche inutili, invece di dare rossi scrivo chiaramente quello che penso.


non dire fesserie, non appena posso ti prendo a rossi che nemmeno rocchi sarebbe in grado di fare.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non conta più perchè non si danno più rossi se non per casi estremi.
> 
> Io prima qualche rosso lo prendevo e lo davo anche ora solo verdi ricevo e, dato che non ho voglia di stare a creare polemiche inutili, invece di dare rossi scrivo chiaramente quello che penso.


Ma così non moderi e automaticamente qualcun altro deve farlo al tuo posto o tutto diventa illegibile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non dire fesserie, non appena posso ti prendo a rossi che nemmeno rocchi sarebbe in grado di fare.


Vabbè ma tu sei un deficiente non fai testo. I tuoi rossi valgono come il 2 di picche a briscola con la briscola in quadri. Se avessi avuto la curiosità di leggere e sapere come funziona il sistema avresti capito anche questo.

Ma figurati.... te rosiki da morire. Sei proprio un "bimbo minkia".


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma così non moderi e automaticamente qualcun altro deve farlo al tuo posto o tutto diventa illegibile


Mica ho deciso io di togliere l'anonimato dai rossi...  .... c'era pure chi lo considerava un valore aggiunto.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in realtà quanto conta ancora il sistema di automoderazione?


Si sentiva davvero la mancanza di un tema di confronto siffatto.:singleeye:


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu sei un deficiente non fai testo. I tuoi rossi valgono come il 2 di picche a briscola con la briscola in quadri. Se avessi avuto la curiosità di leggere e sapere come funziona il sistema avresti capito anche questo.
> 
> Ma figurati....


con che carte giochi?

nelle trentine come le campane abbiamo bastoni, spade, coppe e denari.

i quadri e le picche sono nelle carte da scala quaranta.

non ti riesce proprio di fare delle battute.


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica ho deciso io di togliere l'anonimato dai rossi...  .... c'era pure chi lo considerava un valore aggiunto.


io continuo ad utilizzarli esattamente come facevo prima.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> con che carte giochi?
> 
> nelle trentine come le campane abbiamo bastoni, spade, coppe e denari.
> 
> ...


quindi per te era una battuta?... torna a bere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo ad utilizzarli esattamente come facevo prima.


Tu non li usavi nemmeno prima.


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> con che carte giochi?
> 
> nelle trentine come le campane abbiamo bastoni, spade, coppe e denari.
> 
> ...



non mi pare fosse una battuta...

e non maltrattarmi OcchiVerdi che una delle persone più corrette che ci sia qui dentro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare fosse una battuta...
> 
> e non maltrattarmi OcchiVerdi che una delle persone più corrette che ci sia qui dentro


...ma lascialo stare che questo è talmente sfigato da non arrivarci nemmeno da solo.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...ma lascialo stare che questo è talmente sfigato da non arrivarci nemmeno da solo.


però è un dato di fatto.

ogni allusione che tu faccia per fare il brillante.

russavi a catinelli, carte da briscola, sono delle coglionate.

esprimiti senza fare il brillante.
dimmi che sono un cretino deficiente, ma lascia stare le espressioni per rafforzare la tua tesi, perché la veramente non ci arrivi.

usa anche tu il linguaggio da scaricatore di porto che più si addice al tuo livello culturale e lascia stare le sottigliezze a chi invece si distingue.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si sentiva davvero la mancanza di un tema di confronto siffatto.:singleeye:


ah, se non ci fossi io


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> I cloni rendono difficile un'interlocuzione normale, anche se autorizzati.
> 
> Diversi articoli sono condivisibili.
> 
> ...


Caro al mondo tocca saperci stare, valutare i propri limiti e tenerli sempre ben presente evitando di evidenziare e preoccuparti oltre modo dei limiti che attribuisci agli altri... Chi non capisce questo concetto basico risulta manco autorevole ma mediocre se va bene e gli altri sono pietosi e più maturi,ma capita che talvolta tali soggetti trovino di colpo chi li rende ridicoli comunque se apprezzi certi registri linguistici perché non ti adegui? Se li approvi usali se no non hai capito un gran che temo che la forma usata a sproposito annienta la sostanza


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

ma ho aperto un thread senza accorgermene?


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si sentiva davvero la mancanza di un tema di confronto siffatto.:singleeye:


se ti riferivi all'apertura non è scelta mia, comunque .


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Se è questo... Ehm si


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> però è un dato di fatto.
> 
> ogni allusione che tu faccia per fare il brillante.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che io non ce l'ho con te. Davvero. Non è colpa tua se sei così infantile ed imbecille. Un giorno crescerai e mi darai ragione a me non fregherà nulla tanto quanto adesso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in realtà quanto conta ancora il sistema di automoderazione?


Teoricamente non serve quasi a niente, come prima del resto.

In pratica ha il fondamentale compito di seminare quel pizzico in più di zizzania che in questo forum altrimenti mancherebbe...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Teoricamente non serve quasi a niente, come prima del resto.
> 
> In pratica ha il fondamentale compito di seminare quel pizzico in più di zizzania che in questo forum altrimenti mancherebbe...


Oddio, considerando le polemiche attuali sulla moderazione classica direi che era molto meglio prima.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non ce l'ho con te. Davvero. Non è colpa tua se sei così infantile ed imbecille. Un giorno crescerai e mi darai ragione a me non fregherà nulla tanto quanto adesso.


ecco così ragioniamo.

quando mi devi insultare, pane al pane e vino al vino per restare in tema.
non ti sforzare di fare il brillante, quello lascialo fare ad altri!

passa una buona giornata, io vado a sgroppare.

odio il giovedì quasi più del venerdì.


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oddio, considerando le polemiche attuali sulla moderazione classica direi che era molto meglio prima.


Prima dell'Era Glaciale non è che fosse poi tanto meglio...


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

comunque era una domanda retorica e non me ne importa nulla , mi dissocio dall'apertura del tred


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque era una domanda retorica e non me ne importa nulla , mi dissocio dall'apertura del tred


Invece secondo me era una domanda lecita. Sopratutto visto le polemiche eccessive dell'ultimo periodo. Non che prima non ce ne fossero ma almeno erano su altri argomenti.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo ad utilizzarli esattamente come facevo prima.


Idem.


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Mai dato rossi.
tuttavia non vedo ragione per cui dovrebbero essere anonimi,
anzi.
se decidessi di darne uno mi sembrerebbe corretto si sapesse.
perche' ora è' cambiato il sistema di moderazione?
non ne avevo idea....che rinco


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2014)

*Mha*

I con i vostri rossi mi ci pulisco non tanto soffusamente le chiappe der culo.Siete una manica di cialtroni,per cui quanto possono valere i vostri rossi?io sono un fuoriclasse dal talento cristallino,quindi fate il cazzo che vi pare.


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Io mi sono trovata bene sia con il vecchio sistema che con il nuovo.

Riguardo al nuovo, molto meglio adesso che la reputazione è firmata.

Teoricamente sarebbe carino aggiungere magari un campo di "motivazione" alla reputazione, almeno per i bollini in negativo. 
Ma non un campo motivazione "libero" (altrimenti i "vaffan****", "stron**", "muori" si sprecherebbero), quanto piuttosto un ventaglio di opzioni (es. per i rossi, a scelta tra: commento offensivo, off topic, spamming di post, pubblicità non autorizzata, ecc.).

Non so se sia tecnicamente fattibile.

ari


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da quando è stato tolto l'anonimato non ho 1 rosso.
> come è possibile che prima ne meritassi un tot ora nulla?
> e ancora c'è chi ha dei dubbi che la gente cliccasse con cognizione di causa?


neanche a me arrivano più rossi 
ma a me nn arrivano perchè sono adorabile


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

un tempo in una giornata trafficata come oggi me ne sarebbero arrivati almento tre o quattro.


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica ho deciso io di togliere l'anonimato dai rossi...  .... c'era pure chi lo considerava un valore aggiunto.


Per esperienza ti dico che i rossi anonimi erano un "valore sottratto", vero invito a nozze per frustrati "insospettabili" (= utenti storici anche piuttosto apprezzati, non troll di professione).

ari


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un tempo in una giornata trafficata come oggi me ne sarebbero arrivati almento tre o quattro.


OT: Bello il cagnolone tuo :inlove:


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Bello il cagnolone tuo :inlove:


grazie


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie


E' veramente stupendo e mi fai venire nostalgia...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque se apprezzi certi registri linguistici perché non ti adegui? Se li approvi usali se no non hai capito un gran che temo che la forma usata a sproposito annienta la sostanza


Io ho scritto sopra senza possibilità di equivoco che non ne apprezzo la forma, ma (quando c'è) spesso ne condivido la sostanza. Mi pare scritto a prova di scemo.

Per me la forma non annienta la sostanza: ad esempio che Lui sia l'utente più in malafede di tutti (cosa che più o meno JB ha scritto qualche giorno fa) è sostanza, che condivido: è una pennellata perfetta, adornata di insulti, ma l'ha pittato perfettamente (per la mia opinabile opinione).

Perche mi dovrei adeguare ai registri di JB? Se desiderassi imitarlo sarebbe facile nella forma e l'avrei già fatto. Un po' meno facile imitarlo nella sostanza, che (vi piaccia o no) spesso è acutissima.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' veramente stupendo e mi fai venire nostalgia...


ma non te lo puoi prendere un lupotto ora?


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non te lo puoi prendere un lupotto ora?


Stiamo cercando casa con giardino apposta...
Poi il moroso ultimamente mi parla sempre più spesso di pastore tedesco...quindi mi sa mi sa...


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stiamo cercando casa con giardino apposta...
> Poi il moroso ultimamente mi parla sempre più spesso di pastore tedesco...quindi mi sa mi sa...


evviva...appena lo prendi lo voglio vedere!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ho aperto un thread senza accorgermene?


C'era un thread di Tradiadmin su modifiche al regolamento, a cui ho risposto.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata bene sia con il vecchio sistema che con il nuovo.
> 
> Riguardo al nuovo, molto meglio adesso che la reputazione è firmata.
> 
> ...


potrebbe anche essere una buona idea,magari su questo lascio che si esprima il Tuba


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io ho scritto sopra senza possibilità di equivoco che non ne apprezzo la forma, ma (quando c'è) spesso ne condivido la sostanza. Mi pare scritto a prova di scemo.
> 
> Per me la forma non annienta la sostanza: ad esempio che Lui sia l'utente più in malafede di tutti (cosa che più o meno JB ha scritto qualche giorno fa) è sostanza, che condivido: è una pennellata perfetta, adornata di insulti, ma l'ha pittato perfettamente (per la mia opinabile opinione).
> 
> Perche mi dovrei adeguare ai registri di JB? Se desiderassi imitarlo sarebbe facile nella forma e l'avrei già fatto. Un po' meno facile imitarlo nella sostanza, che (vi piaccia o no) spesso è acutissima.


Ma infatti è la tua opinabile  opinione ( su Lui) che io non condivido, se lo dici una volta basta e avanza se tu lo ripetessi tipo ogni due post ( come qui alcuni fanno per sottolineare la loro furbizia? Capacità del menga? Superiorità anch'essa penosa e plateale ) ti riterrei confuso e prossimo all'alzeheimer  ( sempre x mia opinione ). Io di acuto conosco solo l'angolo, però per carità,la tua opinione la devi tenere e mantenere non mi sogno nemmeno di tentare di scalfire le certezze altrui basta che non rompano i coglioni a me cercando di convincermi a sovrappormi ad opinioni che non condivido. Io a suo tempo ho già eliminato chi non mi interessa in nessun modo ne per confronti ne per scontri verbali per dire. Quindi se tu dci che A è stupido va bene ( nel senso che chissenesfrega tua opinione che vale  quanto la mia o quella di qualsiasi altro ) se lo dici ripetutamente hai dei seri problemi e non mi sogno nemmeno di comprendere quali siano ... azzi tuoi :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> potrebbe anche essere una buona idea,magari su questo lascio che si esprima il Tuba


Grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Ma poi scusa che cazzo c'entra Lui che non è manco entrato in discussione su nulla :singleeye: Boh cos'è tipo arrampicarsi sugli specchi ?  Mah misteri del cervello maschile che per me funziona sempre meno di quello femminile ma moltooooo me nooo azzi e stracazzi  la mia ipotesi è allargata a tutto il genere maschile


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Mi manca molto LUI, mi piacerebbe conoscerlo anche nel privato.
Siciliano FETUSO se mi leggi contattami che tra fine ottobre e novembre potrei dover scendere giù. !


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> C'era un thread di Tradiadmin su modifiche al regolamento, a cui ho risposto.


mi riferivo al mio post diventato thread


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è la tua opinabile  opinione ( su Lui) che io non condivido, se lo dici una volta basta e avanza se tu lo ripetessi tipo ogni due post ( come qui alcuni fanno per sottolineare la loro furbizia? Capacità del menga? Superiorità anch'essa penosa e plateale ) ti riterrei confuso e prossimo all'alzeheimer  ( sempre x mia opinione ). Io di acuto conosco solo l'angolo, però per carità,la tua opinione la devi tenere e mantenere non mi sogno nemmeno di tentare di scalfire le certezze altrui basta che non rompano i coglioni a me cercando di convincermi a sovrappormi ad opinioni che non condivido. Io a suo tempo ho già eliminato chi non mi interessa in nessun modo ne per confronti ne per scontri verbali per dire. Quindi se tu dci che A è stupido va bene ( nel senso che chissenesfrega tua opinione che vale  quanto la mia o quella di qualsiasi altro ) se lo dici ripetutamente hai dei seri problemi e non mi sogno nemmeno di comprendere quali siano ... azzi tuoi :carneval:


Non mi spiego perché:
1)  la funzione "ignore" non debba essere disabilitata visto che non la usa nessuno, tant'è che un insultatore professionista come JB ha stuzzicato i nervi e la sensibilità di decine di utenti per mesi e mesi;
2) JB non debba essere subito bannato visto che sta inequivocabilmente sui coglioni al 80% degli utenti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi scusa che cazzo c'entra Lui che non è manco entrato in discussione su nulla :singleeye: Boh cos'è tipo arrampicarsi sugli specchi ?  Mah misteri del cervello maschile che per me funziona sempre meno di quello femminile ma moltooooo me nooo azzi e stracazzi  la mia ipotesi è allargata a tutto il genere maschile


Era un esempio: mi pare di averlo scritto. Il primo esempio che mi è venuto. Però fanne pure una vittima se vuoi, dai.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi spiego perché:
> 1)  la funzione "ignore" non debba essere disabilitata visto che non la usa nessuno, tant'è che un insultatore professionista come JB ha stuzzicato i nervi e la sensibilità di decine di utenti per mesi e mesi;
> 2) JB non debba essere subito bannato visto che sta inequivocabilmente sui coglioni al 80% degli utenti.


Io non interagisco da un po' con tizio ( il tuo amico per intenderci ) e un altro utente  Non li ho messi in ignore ma gli ho scritto in chiaro che non devono più disturbarsi a quotarmi ed io ovviamente faccio lo stesso  alle tue domande quindi sono la meno quotata a rispondere, io se taglio i ponti li taglio sul serio e poi qui non son ponti son fuscelli che siamo sempre sul web mica nella vita quotidiana :carneval:


----------



## Trinità (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi spiego perché:
> 1)  la funzione "ignore" non debba essere disabilitata visto che non la usa nessuno, tant'è che un insultatore professionista come JB ha stuzzicato i nervi e la sensibilità di decine di utenti per mesi e mesi;
> 2) JB non debba essere subito bannato visto che sta inequivocabilmente sui coglioni al 80% degli utenti.


Ma al 20% non sta sui coglioni, ma che stai dicendo?
Leggi, rispondi oppure non leggere!


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Io una volta ho provato la funzione Ignore e fa un effetto strano... Praticamente una tendina bianca calata sui singoli post dell'utente tanto detestato.
Alla fine vedi questa tendina e quasi quasi ti viene ancora più voglia di sapere cosa c'è scritto.
Ho smesso presto di usare la modalità Ignore per questo, perché con me era praticamente inutile.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi spiego perché:
> 1)  la funzione "ignore" non debba essere disabilitata visto che non la usa nessuno, tant'è che un insultatore professionista come JB ha stuzzicato i nervi e la sensibilità di decine di utenti per mesi e mesi;
> 2) J*B non debba essere subito bannato *visto che sta inequivocabilmente sui coglioni al 80% degli utenti.


condivido.
ma guarda che è evidente che non sia  poi così alta la percentuale


----------



## Trinità (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io una volta ho provato la funzione Ignore e fa un effetto strano... Praticamente una tendina bianca calata sui singoli post dell'utente tanto detestato.
> Alla fine vedi questa tendina e quasi quasi ti viene ancora più voglia di sapere cosa c'è scritto.
> Ho smesso presto di usare la modalità Ignore per questo, perché con me era praticamente inutile.


Che spettacolo!VIVA la SINCERITA'!


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io una volta ho provato la funzione Ignore e fa un effetto strano... Praticamente una tendina bianca calata sui singoli post dell'utente tanto detestato.
> Alla fine vedi questa tendina e quasi quasi ti viene ancora più voglia di sapere cosa c'è scritto.
> Ho smesso presto di usare la modalità Ignore per questo, perché con me era praticamente inutile.


Io infatti pensavo servisse a far sparire l'utente dalla mia vista, cosa che purtroppo a quanto pare non si può fare in alcun modo...
Quando mi è passata l'incazzatura ho tolto perchè la tendina è ancora più fastidiosa ed hai ragione.
Però a me è servito.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non interagisco da un po' con tizio ( il tuo amico per intenderci ) e un altro utente  Non li ho messi in ignore ma gli ho scritto in chiaro che non devono più disturbarsi a quotarmi ed io ovviamente faccio lo stesso  alle tue domande quindi sono la meno quotata a rispondere, io se taglio i ponti li taglio sul serio e poi qui non son ponti son fuscelli che siamo sempre sul web mica nella vita quotidiana :carneval:


Concordo. Hai fatto bene. 
Amico de che? Mai interagito fuori dai post pubblici. In genere per pudore non parlo bene di quelli che mi sono "amici".


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Che spettacolo!VIVA la SINCERITA'!


Per me serve a poco, ma c'è gente invece che si trova bene con l'Ignore, quindi il mio è un parere veramente molto personale...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Era un esempio: mi pare di averlo scritto. Il primo esempio che mi è venuto. Però fanne pure una vittima se vuoi, dai.


Ma che fai rigiri la frittata ? L'hai citato tu è non ho capito perché .. Guarda a me stanno sui coglioni anche chi si atteggia a vittima fai un po' te :carneval: Se penso che voglia creare vittime ti sbagli .. Così per chiarire come sono, già qui di vittimismi ne ho visti diversi :singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ma al 20% non sta sui coglioni, ma che stai dicendo?


Non ho capito, scusa.


----------



## Trinità (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per me serve a poco, ma c'è gente invece che si trova bene con l'Ignore, quindi il mio è un parere veramente molto personale...


Hai ragione, gli struzzi!
E' proprio grazie ha chi ha ignorato che sono stati perpetrati i più grandi crimini della storia!
Ignorare è da conigli!
Questo è il mio parere, sì , personale!


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io infatti *pensavo servisse a far sparire l'utente dalla mia vista*, cosa che purtroppo a quanto pare non si può fare in alcun modo...
> Quando mi è passata l'incazzatura ho tolto perchè la tendina è ancora più fastidiosa ed hai ragione.
> Però a me è servito.


Sì anch'io pensavo questo all'inizio, poi ho capito che non era così


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho capito, scusa.


credo voglia dire che sta sui coglioni al 100% ....
 - 1.
A me infatti non sta sui coglioni: abbiamo visioni opposte su molte cose e soprattutto sul modo di porsi verso gli altri, ma onestamente non saprei dire se è meglio il suo o il mio. Lui ha molte qualità che io non ho, gliele riconosco. E ne ha una che io apprezzo molto e che forse gli invidio: è leale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che fai rigiri la frittata ? L'hai citato tu è non ho capito perché .. Guarda a me stanno sui coglioni anche chi si atteggia a vittima fai un po' te :carneval: Se penso che voglia creare vittime ti sbagli .. Così per chiarire come sono, già qui di vittimismi ne ho visti diversi :singleeye:


Perché è il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente di post di JB di cui condividevo i contenuti, ribadisco. 

Mi autoaccuso di aver leso il diritto di Lui di non essere citato a sproposito. 

Lo riscrivo così eviti di chiedermelo ancora: mi autoaccuso di lesa maestà verso Lui e il suo diritto di non essere citato a sproposito.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì anch'io pensavo questo all'inizio, poi ho capito che non era così


L'ho capito anche io...che poi appunto, c'è pure chi quota...


----------



## Trinità (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> credo voglia dire che sta sui coglioni al 100% ....
> - 1.
> A me infatti non sta sui coglioni: abbiamo visioni opposte su molte cose e soprattutto sul modo di porsi verso gli altri, ma onestamente non saprei dire se è meglio il suo o il mio. Lui ha molte qualità che io non ho, gliele riconosco. E ne ha una che io apprezzo molto e che forse gli invidio: è leale.


NO! Voglio dire che c'è quel 20% che ritiene interessante leggere i suoi post.
Quindi va difeso ad oltranza!
Bannarlo per il volere dell'80% è un'ingiustizia anche solo dirlo.
Questo è il mio personale parere.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perché è il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente di post di JB di cui condividevo i contenuti, ribadisco.
> 
> Mi autoaccuso di aver leso il diritto di Lui di non essere citato a sproposito.
> 
> Lo riscrivo così eviti di chiedermelo ancora: mi autoaccuso di lesa maestà verso Lui e il suo diritto di non essere citato a sproposito.


Non esagerare che poi scadi davvero nel vittimismo che mica ti ho messo in difficoltà ho solo chiesto perché magari mi era sfuggito un intervento che non avevo letto  ora caro Ciccio vado a cuocere il pollo all'arrabbiata con verdura e torta la testo, mi ritiro nelle cucine reali a far la cuoca ... Ciaoooo


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> NO! Voglio dire che c'è quel 20% che ritiene interessante leggere i suoi post.
> Quindi va difeso ad oltranza!
> Bannarlo per il volere dell'80% è un'ingiustizia anche solo dirlo.
> Questo è il mio personale parere.


Ok scusa per l'intepretazione sbagliata della tua volontà, non volermene.
Concordo su quanto dici.
Ciò detto, dico a lui come direi ad una qualunque persona di cui mi reputassi amico: ma perché non ti dai una calmata e fai emergere tutto quanto di positivo c'è in te? Puoi dire cose profonde e anche molto dure senza offendere l'interlocutore.
Ma le persone si devono prendere per quel che sono.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> credo voglia dire che sta sui coglioni al 100% ....
> - 1.
> A me infatti non sta sui coglioni: abbiamo visioni opposte su molte cose e soprattutto sul modo di porsi verso gli altri, ma onestamente non saprei dire se è meglio il suo o il mio. Lui ha molte qualità che io non ho, gliele riconosco. E ne ha una che io apprezzo molto e che forse gli invidio: *è leale*.


da cosa lo deduci?


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da cosa lo deduci?


Tu da cosa deduci che NON lo sia?


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> credo voglia dire che sta sui coglioni al 100% ....
> - 1.
> A me infatti non sta sui coglioni: abbiamo visioni opposte su molte cose e soprattutto sul modo di porsi verso gli altri, ma onestamente non saprei dire se è meglio il suo o il mio. Lui ha molte qualità che io non ho, gliele riconosco. E ne ha una che io apprezzo molto e che forse gli invidio: *è leale*.


Lo credo anch'io... basandomi su quello che traspare da qui.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu da cosa deduci che NON lo sia?


non è buona norma rispondere con una domanda, in secondo luogo non mi pare di aver detto che non lo sia, non lo so in realtà .se tu scrivi che lo è ti chiedo su che basi lo affermi


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Hai ragione, gli struzzi!
> E' proprio grazie ha chi ha ignorato che sono stati perpetrati i più grandi crimini della storia!
> Ignorare è da conigli!
> Questo è il mio parere, sì , personale!


Boh... a volte, ignorare serve a ridimensionare il "fenomeno" che si ha davanti . A non dargli importanza, ecco


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Perché JB è leale... Mi sa di persona che le cose te le dice in faccia, sia quelle piacevoli sia quelle meno piacevoli. Ok, modi discutibili e inopportuni quanto volete, ma non mi sembra persona con un doppio fine qui né doppiogiochista.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è buona norma rispondere con una domanda, in secondo luogo non mi pare di aver detto che non lo sia, non lo so in realtà .se tu scrivi che lo è ti chiedo su che basi lo affermi


So per certo che al momento del bisogno depone l'ascia di guerra e sa essere una persona altruista senza pretendere nulla in cambio. E non credo di dover aggiungere altro.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perché JB è leale... *Mi sa di persona che le cose te le dice in faccia, *sia quelle piacevoli sia quelle meno piacevoli. Ok, modi discutibili e inopportuni quanto volete, ma non mi sembra persona con un doppio fine qui né doppiogiochista.


tu le scrivi dietro o sei sincera quando scrivi?


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

State confondendo la sincerità con la lealtà, è un altra storia ....


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So per certo che al momento del bisogno depone l'ascia di guerra e sa essere una persona altruista senza pretendere nulla in cambio. E non credo di dover aggiungere altro.


no, perché c'è un rapporto tra di voi e su questo non metto bocca.
senza questa cosa non avrei mai capito però


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu le scrivi dietro o sei sincera quando scrivi?


Beh, per come sono non ho bisogno di sparlare dietro, di usare il sottobosco dei mp e affini... Se trovo che un post sia inaccettabile, nessun problema a dirlo in chiaro. 

Ma con questa domanda volevi intendere che tutti in un forum nel momento in cui "postano", lo fanno per forza di cose davanti alla community tutta? Questo sì ma appunto esistono altre vie (i mp) per tirare, all'occorrenza, colpi bassi a sorpresa...
Una pratica detestabile.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché c'è un rapporto tra di voi e su questo non metto bocca.
> senza questa cosa non avrei mai capito però


Diciamo che quando gli ho chiesto un aiuto non me l'ha negato. Eppure avevo aperto un 3d per criticare il suo comportamento e ben avrebbe potuto mandarmi a quel paese. Non lo ha fatto. Punto


----------



## Principessa (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *So per certo che al momento del bisogno depone l'ascia di guerra e sa essere una persona altruista senza pretendere nulla in cambio.* E non credo di dover aggiungere altro.


Scusa ma non direi proprio visto che Miss si è sempre comportata con estrema gentilezza con lui e jb è arrivato ad infierire anche quando lei ha ammesso che stava piangendo

Tutta questa maleducazione e aggressività però con gli amministratori non ce l'ha, chissà come mai.


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tutta questa maleducazione e aggressività però con gli amministratori non ce l'ha, chissà come mai.


Non proprio, Princy, look here:
http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...78-scaciotta?p=1427453&viewfull=1#post1427453


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Beh, per come sono non ho bisogno di sparlare dietro, di usare il sottobosco dei mp e affini... Se trovo che un post sia inaccettabile, nessun problema a dirlo in chiaro.
> 
> Ma con questa domanda volevi intendere che tutti in un forum nel momento in cui "postano", lo fanno per forza di cose davanti alla community tutta? Questo sì ma appunto esistono altre vie (i mp) per tirare, all'occorrenza, colpi bassi a sorpresa...
> Una pratica detestabile.


senza dubbio ma mi auguro che sia l'eccezione


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa ma non direi proprio visto che Miss si è sempre comportata con estrema gentilezza con lui e jb è arrivato ad infierire anche quando lei ha ammesso che stava piangendo
> 
> Tutta questa maleducazione e aggressività però con gli amministratori non ce l'ha, chissà come mai.


Come ho scritto, l'atteggiamento con Miss non riesco a capirlo, sinceramente. Su questo ti do ragione.
Quanto agli admin devo dire che se c'è uno che polemizza sempre con Perplesso è JB, almeno mi pare.


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza dubbio ma mi auguro che sia l'eccezione


Non lo potremo mai sapere, ma anch'io mi auguro molto che sia così


----------



## Buscopann (9 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Teoricamente non serve quasi a niente, come prima del resto.
> 
> In pratica ha il fondamentale compito di seminare quel pizzico in più di zizzania che in questo forum altrimenti mancherebbe...


Io sto caprone me lo sposerei. Ma purtroppo son già impegnato maremma maiala.

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non proprio, Princy, look here:
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...78-scaciotta?p=1427453&viewfull=1#post1427453


Eh beh, direi che rispetto ad altri interventi a utenti "comuni" si è parecchio contenuto.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' più una roba che ti stavo inculando a  sangue. Se preferisci puoi pure fare che sono un cavallo. Scelta  tua.


Tanto per citarne uno 

Io non credo che Tubarao ricorrerebbe al ban se jb si rivolgesse anche a lui con certi toni, ma probabilmente il vigliacco non vuole rischiare.

Come biasimarlo... dove lo trova poi un altro posto dove scaricarsi così bene?


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

cmq in tutti i fora in cui sono stata
ho visto che il confidare nell'automoderazione di gente adulta e vaccinata
è perdere tempo, energie, risorse e a volte anche la salute
la gente nn si sa automoderare
non ne è in grado
la persona singola lo sa fare
la massa no
questa forma di moderazione mi ha sempre lasciato perplessa
e i risultati, purtroppo, si vedono
il forum è piccolo e coi vi conoscete tutti, anche molto intimamente
quindi un mod o gli stessi due admin, che cmq sono molto presenti e attivi
potrebbero fare una moderazione "normale"
blanda, certo, non mi sono mai piaciuti esaltati o esagerati della  moderazione
ma ogni tanto, un post eliminato, una discussione chiusa, un utente bannato
sono la salute di un forum


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cmq in tutti i fora in cui sono stata
> ho visto che il confidare nell'automoderazione di gente adulta e vaccinata
> è perdere tempo, energie, risorse e a volte anche la salute
> la gente nn si sa automoderare
> ...


A me non inquieta che vengano eliminati certi post...ma ogni volta che si fa qualcosa qui scende Cristo dal cielo e si apre una discussione infinita con cose che risalgono ai tempi di Noè...
Sulla salute del forum sono d'accordo, ma pare sia sempre stato così...quindi forse dovrebbe rimanere così...
Sobbarcarsi una vera moderazione qui è pesante!


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata bene sia con il vecchio sistema che con il nuovo.
> 
> Riguardo al nuovo, molto meglio adesso che la reputazione è firmata.
> 
> ...



Appoggio quest'idea ad oltranza.


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non inquieta che vengano eliminati certi post...ma ogni volta che si fa qualcosa qui scende Cristo dal cielo e si apre una discussione infinita con cose che risalgono ai tempi di Noè...
> Sulla salute del forum sono d'accordo, ma pare sia sempre stato così...quindi forse dovrebbe rimanere così...
> Sobbarcarsi una vera moderazione qui è pesante!


io credo che semplicemente siano abituati male
o troppo bene, dipende dai punti di vista
io personalmente che sono sempre stata abituata ad una moderazione normale
qui dentro mi incazzo
infatti tempo fa ero gonfia e mi sono allontanata
poi per carità, io nn sono nessuno e non conto un cazzo
 qui dentro ci sono amicizie piuttosto intime 
che come dici te risalgono ai tempi di noè
ma questo non mi sembra un forum sano


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Appoggio quest'idea ad oltranza.


idea carina
ma a parte fare statistica, non mi sembra utile


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto caprone me lo sposerei. Ma purtroppo son già impegnato maremma maiala.
> 
> Buscopann


Certe cose si possono fare solo in Sardegna o nello stato del Nevada...

Lo prendo comunque come un casto e virile complimento.

Arigatou gozaimasu.


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> idea carina
> ma a parte fare statistica, non mi sembra utile


Il fatto che sia carina e faccia statistica la rende due ordini di grandezza migliore della media delle idee circolanti.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certe cose si possono fare solo in Sardegna o nello stato del Nevada...
> 
> Lo prendo comunque come un casto e virile complimento.
> 
> Arigatou gozaimasu.


Virile di sicuro..Per il casto non garantisco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia carina e faccia statistica la rende due ordini di grandezza migliore della media delle idee circolanti.


pure la nostra opinione fa statistica


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Virile di sicuro..Per il casto non garantisco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Senza un minimo di garanzie mi toccherebbe girare spalle al muro e con la doppietta in mano...

Nah...

E' stato bello finché è durato...


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> idea carina
> ma a parte fare statistica, non mi sembra utile


No no, mica solo per statistica, a me interessa fare autocritica e se qualcuno trova offensivo un mio post o che altro, ne prendo atto e capisco il perché di un "rubino per sempre" al mio indirizzo :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2014)

Evito d'intervenire in questo bel dibattito sulla mia persona che è tanto gradevole. Mi inserisco giusto un attimo per dire che la cosa che io sarei vigliacco nei confronti dell'amministrazione è una roba allucinante e veramente in pura e totale malafede. Non che me ne stupisca troppo, ma in effetti a tanto s'arriva. Continuate pure.


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> pure la nostra opinione fa statistica


Ma il campione non è rappresentativo.


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> No no, mica solo per statistica, a me interessa fare autocritica e se qualcuno trova offensivo un mio post o che altro, ne prendo atto e capisco il perché di un "rubino per sempre" al mio indirizzo :up:


ma anche no! anche perchè se voglio dare due verdi allo stesso utente
non lo posso fare
prima la devo dare in giro
e questo non ha senso
inoltre non so quanto possa interessare, ad alcuni utenti
se qualcuno si è sentito offeso dalle sue parole


----------



## birba (9 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma il campione non è rappresentativo.


quindi ne convieni con me che sia tutto inutile


----------



## Buscopann (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quindi ne convieni con me che sia tutto inutile


Infatti è sostanzialmente inutile. Alcuni (me compreso) lo sostengono da quel mò.

Buscopann


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma anche no! anche perchè se voglio dare due verdi allo stesso utente
> non lo posso fare
> prima la devo dare in giro
> e questo non ha senso
> ...


Ti rispondo solo sulla questione dei rossi... Io spero che mettere uno straccio di motivazione ai rubini dati sia costruttivo... Ti dico, io mi sono vista rubinare dei post per me veramente innocentissimi...

Poi può succedere che tu clicchi Disapprova per errore, quindi se arriva un ulteriore alert che ti chiede: "E' per questo o quest'altro motivo?" siamo veramente certi che se alla fine lasci un rosso, non puoi aver sbagliato a cliccare...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> NO! Voglio dire che c'è quel 20% che ritiene interessante leggere i suoi post.
> Quindi va difeso ad oltranza!
> Bannarlo per il volere dell'80% è un'ingiustizia anche solo dirlo.
> Questo è il mio personale parere.


La mia era chiaramente una provocazione, se leggi quello che ho scritto prima e dopo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Teoricamente non serve quasi a niente, come prima del resto.
> 
> In pratica ha il fondamentale compito di seminare quel pizzico in più di zizzania che in questo forum altrimenti mancherebbe...


:rotfl::rotfl:È appunto giusto quel poco che manca


----------



## sienne (9 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

mi sono talmente adeguata alle varie forme, che sinceramente, 
l'occhio cerca la sostanza, il contenuto ... un qualcosa che si vuole dire. 
Un modo di porsi verso l'argomento. Lo trovo onesto ... sinceramente. 
Un aspetto che apprezzo. E sa portare avanti - giusto o sbagliato - le sue tesi. 

Per molti vale più la forma, mi sembra. Come anche la simpatia. 
E si lascia passare ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (9 Ottobre 2014)

ma è possibile mai che nessuno, dico, nessuno...
mi dia un rosso mai?
sono veramente rari...


----------



## Principessa (9 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Evito d'intervenire in questo bel dibattito sulla mia persona che è tanto gradevole. Mi inserisco giusto un attimo per dire che la cosa che io sarei vigliacco nei confronti dell'amministrazione è una roba allucinante e veramente in pura e totale malafede. Non che me ne stupisca troppo, ma in effetti a tanto s'arriva. Continuate pure.


Ah, davvero?

Come mai a perplesso non hai mai scritto "ti stavo inculando a sangue" o altre schifezze che ti permetti di dire ad alcune DONNE del forum??


Sei un cagasotto e basta. Nella vita, soprattutto, e a volte anche qui.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in realtà quanto conta ancora il sistema di automoderazione?


Avevo letto quanto costa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non so quanto conti

Ma so che è funzionale a....
Il sommo Johannes lo approntò semplicemente

per scansare l'onere di fare da moderatore
e per scansare la necessità di affidare la moderazione

a utenti scelti...


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

bannate il coglionazzo.

così, giusto per il piacere.

è inutile che resti, i suoi commenti insignificanti e carichi di insulti gratuiti, sempre volgari, tra l'altro,  non rendono merito a tradinet.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quindi ne convieni con me che sia tutto inutile


In realtà, sia pur come statistica personale, non lo trovo affatto inutile.

Cioè, ho sempre sostenuto che, oltre a contare poco per l'amministrazione del sistema, l'automoderazione fosse uno strumento educativo dell'utenza assai inefficiente e grossolano perchè non indica allo scrivente le ragioni dell'attribuzione di giudizio negativo ad un suo post.
Se io me ne uscissi, per assurdo, ma neanche tanto, con un post del tipo:
" Tu sei un imbecille di un'uomo che pensa che i gay iscritti al partito nazista non dovrebbero adottare figli negri!"
e mi arrivassero un rosso ed un verde, che valore avrebbero, o meglio, quale valore dovrei attribuirgli?
Potrei pensare che il verde mi sia arrivato da qualcuno che non vuole che i gay possano adottare bambini e il rosso da chi non sopporta che venga offeso nessuno dandogli dell'imbecille; ma come potrei essere sicuro che il verde magari non mi arrivi da qualche hater dei nazisti omosessuali e il rosso da qualche maniaco della grammatica che schiuma dalla bocca leggendo che ho apostrofato "un'uomo"?
Ecco, in questo senso, un minimo di motivazione ai giudizi non mi dispiacerebbe.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:È appunto giusto quel poco che manca


Il prestigio del forum richiede che si mantengano standard piuttosto elevati.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In realtà, sia pur come statistica personale, non lo trovo affatto inutile.
> 
> Cioè, ho sempre sostenuto che, oltre a contare poco per l'amministrazione del sistema, l'automoderazione fosse uno strumento educativo dell'utenza assai inefficiente e grossolano perchè non indica allo scrivente le ragioni dell'attribuzione di giudizio negativo ad un suo post.
> Se io me ne uscissi, per assurdo, ma neanche tanto, con un post del tipo:
> ...


tempo funzionava così, potevi inserire dei messaggi insieme ai verdi e ai rossi.
a vote erano pure divertenti


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

*rabarbaro*

apparte la capra ed i suoi dentoni, è sempre piacevole leggerti.

aggiungi quel qualcosa che ...


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo funzionava così, potevi inserire dei messaggi insieme ai verdi e ai rossi.
> a vote erano pure divertenti


Ciao

vero. Ogni tanto scappava un insulto, ma in cambio ... 
c'era quella parola di scambio molto apprezzabile ... e divertente. 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo funzionava così, potevi inserire dei messaggi insieme ai verdi e ai rossi.
> a vote erano pure divertenti


Me lo ricordo, ma al più i rossi mi arrivavano dal puntinatore anonimo o da qualcuno affetto da coprolalia...

Era molto poco maieutico ed educativo...


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> apparte la capra ed i suoi dentoni, è sempre piacevole leggerti.
> 
> aggiungi quel qualcosa che ...


Bentornato monsù Lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In realtà, sia pur come statistica personale, non lo trovo affatto inutile.
> 
> Cioè, ho sempre sostenuto che, oltre a contare poco per l'amministrazione del sistema, l'automoderazione fosse uno strumento educativo dell'utenza assai inefficiente e grossolano perchè non indica allo scrivente le ragioni dell'attribuzione di giudizio negativo ad un suo post.
> Se io me ne uscissi, per assurdo, ma neanche tanto, con un post del tipo:
> ...


Quoto è per tale motivo che preferisco esprimermi in chiaro ... Quoto anche che stiamo mantenendo livelli elevati al forum  Anche troppo direi se si scendesse un po' sarebbe meglio


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In realtà, sia pur come statistica personale, non lo trovo affatto inutile.
> 
> Cioè, ho sempre sostenuto che, oltre a contare poco per l'amministrazione del sistema, l'automoderazione fosse uno strumento educativo dell'utenza assai inefficiente e grossolano perchè non indica allo scrivente le ragioni dell'attribuzione di giudizio negativo ad un suo post.
> Se io me ne uscissi, per assurdo, ma neanche tanto, con un post del tipo:
> ...


In effetti ai primordi questo sistema era stato concepito così. Anche in questo caso però c'erano dei limiti, poiché i verdi erano sempre motivati e spesso firmati, mentre i rossi non venivano quasi mai motivati e per lo più anonimi.
Diciamo che il sistema perfetto non esiste. Io sono per un sistema non anonimo, come quello attuale, a cui si può aggiungere una motivazione (come tu stesso dici). Ciò farebbe certamente aumentare anche i rossi, che al momento sono rari come le foche monache in Sardegna.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo funzionava così, potevi inserire dei messaggi insieme ai verdi e ai rossi.
> a vote erano pure divertenti





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo, ma al più i rossi mi arrivavano dal puntinatore anonimo o da qualcuno affetto da coprolalia...
> 
> Era molto poco maieutico ed educativo...





Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti ai primordi questo sistema era stato concepito così. Anche in questo caso però c'erano dei limiti, poiché i verdi erano sempre motivati e spesso firmati, mentre i rossi non venivano quasi mai motivati e per lo più anonimi.
> Diciamo che il sistema perfetto non esiste. Io sono per un sistema non anonimo, come quello attuale, a cui si può aggiungere una motivazione (come tu stesso dici). Ciò farebbe certamente aumentare anche i rossi, che al momento sono rari come le foche monache in Sardegna.
> 
> Buscopann


Potevate dirmelo..così evitavo di impegnarmi a scrivere  

Buscopann


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

*fiammetta*

sempre oltre al seminato? scisa sà, ma è l'abito che fa il monaco.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo, ma al più i rossi mi arrivavano dal puntinatore anonimo o da qualcuno affetto da coprolalia...
> 
> Era molto poco maieutico ed educativo...


però non capisco,
cosa è meglio che scriverti direttamente sei una capra misogina e non pigiare?


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non capisco,
> cosa è meglio che scriverti direttamente sei una capra misogina e non pigiare?


Io penso che pigiare possa aiutare a lamentarsi un po' meno della maleducazione di certa gente. Tutto qui. E delle eventuali conseguenze per il Forum. A me dispiace molto che Miss se ne sia andata. E sicuramente se ne è andata perché si è rotta le palle di certi atteggiamenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti ai primordi questo sistema era stato concepito così. Anche in questo caso però c'erano dei limiti, poiché i verdi erano sempre motivati e spesso firmati, mentre i rossi non venivano quasi mai motivati e per lo più anonimi.
> Diciamo che il sistema perfetto non esiste. Io sono per un sistema non anonimo, come quello attuale, a cui si può aggiungere una motivazione (come tu stesso dici). Ciò farebbe certamente aumentare anche i rossi, che al momento sono rari come le foche monache in Sardegna.
> 
> Buscopann


Ecco la diminuzione dei rossi denota una scarsa capacità ( a mio avviso ) di confortare l'atto con una motivazione apprezzabile da porre poi in contrapposizione alle tesi altrui. Sarebbe apprezzabile se il rosso ( più che il verde) fosse motivato, l'esempio di rabby è calzante se ricevo un rosso in un post che è costituto da una opinione e da insulti come faccio a capire se tu che me lo dai disapprovi il contenuto o la forma?


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco la diminuzione dei rossi denota una scarsa capacità ( a mio avviso ) di confortare l'atto con una motivazione apprezzabile da porre poi in contrapposizione alle tesi altrui. Sarebbe apprezzabile se il rosso ( più che il verde) fosse motivato, l'esempio di rabby è calzante se ricevo un rosso in un post che è costituto da una opinione e da insulti come faccio a capire se tu che me lo dai disapprovi il contenuto o la forma?


Esatto. Ma poi c'è il rischio che io possa interpretare il rosso semplicemente perché ti sto sulle palle. E tutto ciò alimenta ulteriori polemiche.

Buscopann


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto è per tale motivo che preferisco esprimermi in chiaro ... Quoto anche che stiamo mantenendo livelli elevati al forum  Anche troppo direi se si scendesse un po' sarebbe meglio


Noi aspiriamo all'eccellenza!



Buscopann ha detto:


> Potevate dirmelo..così evitavo di impegnarmi a scrivere
> 
> Buscopann


Repetita iuvant!



Minerva ha detto:


> però non capisco,
> cosa è meglio che scriverti direttamente sei una capra misogina e non pigiare?


Ah, come se mi si dovesse ricordare una cosa che con tanta perseveranza e fatica mi impegno ogni santo giorno a continuare ad essere!
Comunque apprezzo!

/OT
Ho sentito del nubifragio di stanotte dalle tue parti, mi spiace...
Spero tu non abbia avuto danni.
OT/


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sempre oltre al seminato? scisa sà, ma è l'abito che fa il monaco.


Ciao se intendi il prenderti ad esempio da President per spiegare a me un suo concetto, boh mi ha onestamente spiazzato perché tu c'entravi come il cavolo a merenda a mio avviso ... Boh. Se ti riferisci ad altro spiegami che oggi sono assonnata anzicheno


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto. Ma poi c'è il rischio che io possa interpretare il rosso semplicemente perché ti sto sulle palle. E tutto ciò alimenta ulteriori polemiche.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

non vi è bisogno del rosso, per rendersi conto a chi si sta sulle scatole. 
Le polemiche poi, si fanno per altro ... per una parola, una virgola ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Noi aspiriamo all'eccellenza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rabby non fomentare la fiamma che è in me che potrei stupire


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rabby non fomentare la fiamma che è in me che potrei stupire


Infiammare la fiamma di Fiammetta?
Giammai!


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non vi è bisogno del rosso, per rendersi conto a chi si sta sulle scatole.
> Le polemiche poi, si fanno per altro ... per una parola, una virgola ...
> ...


Si fanno anche per un rosso Sienne...Anche per un rosso.
Le motivazioni in questo caso sono molto importanti, perché potrebbero rendere il sistema più efficiente.
Ieri sera ho riempito l'ameba di insulti. Mi sarei meritato anche qualche rosso, ma non ne ho ricevuto neanche uno. Il fatto di non poter esprimere nessuna argomentazione in merito alla disapprovazione è un freno. Non c'è dubbio.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rabby non fomentare la fiamma che è in me che potrei stupire


Che donna caliente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io penso che pigiare possa aiutare a lamentarsi un po' meno della maleducazione di certa gente. Tutto qui. E delle eventuali conseguenze per il Forum. *A me dispiace molto che Miss se ne sia andata.* E sicuramente se ne è andata perché si è rotta le palle di certi atteggiamenti.
> 
> Buscopann


L'ho letto adesso...

:blu:


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si fanno anche per un rosso Sienne...Anche per un rosso.
> Le motivazioni in questo caso sono molto importanti, perché potrebbero rendere il sistema più efficiente.
> Ieri sera ho riempito l'ameba di insulti. Mi sarei meritato anche qualche rosso, ma non ne ho ricevuto neanche uno. Il fatto di non poter esprimere nessuna argomentazione in merito alla disapprovazione è un freno. Non c'è dubbio.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

mi sono espressa male. Nel senso, le polemiche si fanno comunque. 
Per la motivazione lo dissi, quando hanno tolto l'anonimato ... che sarebbe un vero plus. 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono espressa male. Nel senso, le polemiche si fanno comunque.
> Per la motivazione lo dissi, quando hanno tolto l'anonimato ... che sarebbe un vero plus.
> ...


Certo che si. L'automoderazione dovrebbe essere un sistema che aiuta a fare in modo che anche nelle polemiche la discussione non trascenda mai oltre i limiti della decenza.
Bisogna fare in modo che questo sistemi funzioni. altrimenti tanto vale affidarsi alla moderazione degli amministratori.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Noi aspiriamo all'eccellenza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per questa volta tutto bene, grazie rabarbaro


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che si. L'automoderazione dovrebbe essere un sistema che aiuta a fare in modo che anche nelle polemiche la discussione non trascenda mai oltre i limiti della decenza.
> Bisogna fare in modo che questo sistemi funzioni. altrimenti tanto vale affidarsi alla moderazione degli amministratori.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

il sistema funziona. Proprio poco tempo fa, sono stati affossati thread e allontanati due utenti. 
Si tratta se mai, di migliorare il sistema. In questo siamo d'accordo. Ma la polemica rimane. 
Mi ricordo quando un thread di Ultimo è stato affossato, e poi lo ha riaperto ecc. c'è stato
chi ha sostenuto che ha fatto bene, perché non è il volere del forum qualche rosso ... 
C'è sempre chi non è contento ... 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per questa volta tutto bene, grazie rabarbaro


Menomale.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *il sistema funziona. Proprio poco tempo fa, sono stati affossati thread e allontanati due utenti. *
> Si tratta se mai, di migliorare il sistema. In questo siamo d'accordo. Ma la polemica rimane.
> ...


Funziona in genere coi troll, che talvolta sono in realtà molto meno fastidiosi e maleducati di alcuni utenti.
Non è sufficiente. Bisogna fare in modo che una moderazione tuteli TUTTI gli utenti del Forum e non solo quelli che sono capaci di farsi scivolare addosso gli insulti.
Scrivere di lasciar perdere tradinet se non si è in grado di sopportare qualche offesa a me pare una minchiata grande quanto l'Universo. Soprattutto se gli attacchi e le offese sono reiterate e gratuite.

Buscopann


----------



## Trinità (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La mia era chiaramente una provocazione, se leggi quello che ho scritto prima e dopo.


Ed io ti ho retto il gioco!
ciao


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Trinità*



Trinità ha detto:


> Ed io ti ho retto il gioco!
> ciao



Trinita che ne dici di far pace noi due?se vuoi le mie scuse non ci sono problemi.


----------



## aristocat (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per questa volta tutto bene, grazie rabarbaro


Mi fa molto piacere, ci pensavo oggi


----------

